
Executive order: for every new regulation, two must be revoked (2017) - tosh
https://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/trump-signs-executive-order-requiring-that-for-every-one-new-regulation-two-must-be-revoked-234365
======
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_13771](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_13771)
doesn't make it clear what the longer-term effects were.

------
downerending
If only we could do this with the C++ spec.

